# Cayman S - Voted "World's performance car" for 200



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> 
> In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


By reading this: *â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ * I still don't understand why some of you don't like the looks of the car. I actually think that the back is a lot better than the 911.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It is sort of growing on me in the flesh, relative to the 911. But I think it needs a bold colour and the right wheels.

At least it looks better than those god-awful hard-tops you see on Boxsters...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> By reading this: *â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ * I still don't understand why some of you don't like the looks of the car.* I actually think that the back is a lot better than the 911.*


IMVHO, the back end of a Cayman looks nowhere near as nice as a 997's. Whilst I quite like the Cayman, I still feel the back end of the car doesn't look quite right. Have you actually seen any 997's?

I think an appointment with the Hevster is required. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The back of the 911 (997) has been so similar going through the years. It reminds me an 80s old model. I particularly don't like the spoiler with the grills.

I think the Cayman S is fresh, especially on the back design, so more unique.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > The new Cayman S has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006
> > Porscheâ€™s mid-engined coupe triumphs over strong competitionStuttgart. The mid-engined coupe from Dr. Ing. h.c. F. Porsche AG of Stuttgart, Germany, which was introduced to the market last November, has been nominated â€œWorld Performance Carâ€ of 2006. With this accolade, awarded on the occasion of the New York International Auto Show, the Cayman S left an impressive line-up of 29 competitors standing.
> >
> > In the eyes of the jury, which comprised 46 international trade journalists, the Cayman S impressed with its â€œperfect combination of outstanding handling, looks and performance.â€ With the Cayman S, Porsche has very successfully filled the gap between the Boxster and the 911 Carrera. â€œThe 295-bhp coupe combines the balance of the mid-engined Boxster with the rigidity of the 911 coupe, while the sonorous flat-six engine delivers the uninterrupted power of a middle-weight,â€ said the jury in its verdict.
> ...


V,

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry Paul - what did you say?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V,

It's called TASTE. etc etc blah blah blah.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I still dislike all Porkers. However if someone was going to give me one as a pressie. Who am i to say no?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Poo & it won't let me delete them either 

Kept getting a script error so assumed it was not actually posting.

Hey ho i believe my point is now made :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nando said:


> Sorry Paul - what did you say?


 :lol: :lol:

There goes my tea!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Hey ho i believe my point is now made :lol:


What was exactly the point you were trying to make? 

People that don't like the new M5 engine are stupid of course.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

i dont know what it is that people dont like about the back end of the cayman .i think people are just repeating what they have read or heard jeremy clarkson and others saying .when you have it on your drive and can stare at it every day the shape is absolutely stunning ,i just think people should wait a while untill the design is familier to them ,just like the flame design on bmw it grew on me but it takes time


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.

As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

why do people keep repeating themself , its very lazy


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

vernan said:


> It's called TASTE. Just because the majority (we don't know how much of a majority) of the judges think it's the best Performance Car in The World, does not mean that everone has to like it. I do prefer the Cayman to the Boxter, but i prefer the 997 to the Cayman & that's my taste & opinion.
> 
> As I posted somewhere on here, the 5.0 V10 BMW engine has been voted the Best Engine in the World, but i'm sure many will not agree with the judges as regards that point.


Smokers can't taste!!

In addition there are lots of people with bad taste out there that they think they have better taste than the experts. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> i dont know what it is that people dont like about the back end of the cayman .i think people are just repeating what they have read or heard jeremy clarkson and others saying .when you have it on your drive and can stare at it every day the shape is absolutely stunning ,i just think people should wait a while untill the design is familier to them ,just like the flame design on bmw it grew on me but it takes time


If I hear a tune, watch a film, see a piece of artwork, see a nice car - the effect is immediate.

It isn't about repeating what Clarkson said. A number of us made similar comments long before the journos did.

Why should we wait until the design is "familiar" / common before liking it? Properly designed works of beauty (like the original TT) had immediate visual impact.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

because as you probably can appreciate some cars look better in the flesh ,how many caymans have you ever seen in the flesh ,personally i dont think the new tt looks that good in mags but i think in the flesh it will look fantastic so reserve my judgement untill then and dont repeat what others might think .i am a cayman owner and had mixed feelings about all the negative comments before launch but it is a masterpiece a classic and i think it will be as iconic as the origional tt .but its my opionion and mine only i dont try to tell people they have bad taste just because the dont drive a porsche


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> raysman said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know what it is that people dont like about the back end of the cayman .i think people are just repeating what they have read or heard jeremy clarkson and others saying .when you have it on your drive and can stare at it every day the shape is absolutely stunning ,i just think people should wait a while untill the design is familier to them ,just like the flame design on bmw it grew on me but it takes time
> ...


Very well put. I still remember the first time I saw the pics for the MKl and knew immediately it was a stunning car. Seeing it 'in the metal' for the first time confirmed what I already knew.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> because as you probably can appreciate some cars look better in the flesh ,how many caymans have you ever seen in the flesh ,personally i dont think the new tt looks that good in mags but i think in the flesh it will look fantastic so reserve my judgement untill then and dont repeat what others might think .i am a cayman owner and had mixed feelings about all the negative comments before launch but it is a masterpiece a classic and i think it will be as iconic as the origional tt .but its my opionion and mine only i dont try to tell people they have bad taste just because the dont drive a porsche


Maybe you didn't know, but I live right next door to what is surely one of the largest Porsche dealerships in Europe.

I've seen Caymans of almost every conceivable hue, parked next to Boxsters, 911s, Cayennes, Carerra GTs and Porsche racing cars.

I've probably seen more Caymans than YOU have.

I do understand your argument, and as I said - the shape IS becoming more "acceptable" - but its still a visual dogs dinner, but as the Cayenne was hideous and is now just simply "normal", so is the rear end of the Coxster.

I can't name one single object where it is acceptable to grow to like it (visually) over time... Sure, there are people whose personality and interests take some time to fully appreciate, but looks are generally an "instant" thing.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well i will have to bow to your superior sense of what is beautiful and what is not ,going on your current track record of cars i think you may need an eye test


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> well i will have to bow to your superior sense of what is beautiful and what is not ,going on your current track record of cars i think you may need an eye test


You're perfectly entitled to your opinion. It was your comment that somehow we'd decided to regurgitate Clarkson's views rather than hold our own opinion that riled.

I wasn't putting forward a superior sense of what is beautiful - merely suggesting that most of us can see / judge beauty for ourselves IN AN INSTANT and don't have to wait for things to "grow" on us...

I'm quite proud of my track record of cars. None were bought for their looks, although I did rather like the TT, and particularly the Z, although I know it wasn't to everyone's taste. The S4 is functional, and with nearly 400bhp is the fastest and most enjoyable way of transporting my dogs this side of Â£60k. Its also, IMHO, no worse looking than the Cayman. Opinions are funny things, eh? :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

we all need a crap car for the dogs or wife i suppose, ill let you off this time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hatfield Porsche is bigger than Reading where the HQ is based??

An S4 estate as nice looking as a Cayman S?  You can't compare an estate with a sports car.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> we all need a crap car for the dogs or wife i suppose, ill let you off this time.


 :lol:

I'm sure the Cayman is a lovely car. Its fugly, that's all.

If you want to dream that the S4 is crap, that's entirely up to you.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Hatfield Porsche is bigger than Reading where the HQ is based??
> 
> An S4 estate as nice looking as a Cayman S?  You can't compare an estate with a sports car.


You'll notice I didn't use the word "nice". I'm fully aware my car was designed with function over form. I'm of the opinion, though, that its no worse looking than the Cayman. Why? I don't like the way the Cayman looks. Its very colour-dependent. I prefer the Boxster.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

ok so you want to purpetuate this nonse some more ,well for a start if you dont buy cars for what they look like why does it bother you so much that the cayman is in your opion fugly ,obviously the uglier the better for you right


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> ok so you want to purpetuate this nonse some more ,well for a start if you dont buy cars for what they look like why does it bother you so much that the cayman is in your opion fugly ,obviously the uglier the better for you right


No, but this whole debate started about the "looks" of the Cayman, from the article that Nick posted. You decided to tell me I'd never seen a Cayman, so I just put you right on that score...

Your whole opinion is based on the fact that the car "looks better the more you see it" (or something to that effect) which, when you're talking about visual impact, is obviously bollocks.

I never really liked the look of the 350z from the rear (and said so many times on here, when I owned it). The look from the side profile or the front was great, but the rear never did it for me. Not even owning one changed my opinion. I could go and buy a Cayman tomorrow and STILL think it is ugly. What's more, I'd say so too...

I simply have no idea why you should think that everyone else should hold the opinion that the Cayman is "stunning". Or why you assume it would "grow on us".

The looks of the Cayman don't bother me in the slightest. Far from it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I think Tim just said he bought the S4 for function not for what it looks like. Meaning looks couldnt come into it as he needed the function. But that doesnt stop people from having a opinion of what they think of a car. I understand that Porkers are probably the best driving cars in the world. But i still wouldnt put my money down on one because i just dont like any of them. Never have and never will.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

beauty is in the eye of the beholder i agree with you ,but you dont buy cars because they look good where as most people would expect their exotica to not only perform well but also look the part ,obviously you do not care how a car looks so how can you be a jude of what is fugly or not


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

raysman said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder i agree with you ,but you dont buy cars because they look good where as most people would expect their exotica to not only perform well but also look the part ,obviously you do not care how a car looks so how can you be a jude of what is fugly or not


Because some people need to be able to carry more than 2 poeple and an overnight bag in there car. What would happen is you lets say had a couple of dogs that needed transporting about. Dont think a 2 seater sports car would be suited


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

usually if i have a couple of dogs i tell my mate to catch the bus and take home the better looking of the pair


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raysman said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder i agree with you ,but you dont buy cars because they look good where as most people would expect their exotica to not only perform well but also look the part ,obviously you do not care how a car looks so how can you be a jude of what is fugly or not


I DO care what they look like. I just don't choose them based on looks alone. For that reason, I may buy a Cayman or a Cayenne. Or (as I've said) a 350z which I didn't adore from EVERY angle.

Of course the S4 was bought entirely for function, not form.

In any case, not caring and not having an opinion aren't mutually exclusive. I didn't particularly care what football team my mate supports, but I can still have an opinion on it... :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well of course you can have an opinon it is after all still almost a free country but it is quite an emotive subject and no one can win this particular argument, but it is fun


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Irrespective on anybody's views Cayman S DID win the world's performance car award and nobody can doubt this! Simply the best car on the market to drive and enjoy.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Irrespective on anybody's views Cayman S DID win the world's performance car award and nobody can doubt this! Simply the best car on the market to drive and enjoy.


Utter tosh!

The Cayman won based on the following criteria:

To be eligible for the World Performance award a vehicle had to have a specific and overt performance/sports orientation; be all-new or substantially revised; be in production, in quantities of at least 1000 per year; and introduced for sale to consumers in at least one major market during calendar year 2005.

In no way does this make the Cayman â€œsimply the best car on the market to drive and enjoyâ€! I am sure both a Ferrari 430 and an Exige 240r are both far better to drive and enjoy!

At the end of the day, the Cayman is still a great car, but its overpriced compared to a Boxster and underpowered so as not to threaten the 911.

A second hand 911 makes so much more sense.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Vlastan

Ti eukolon? To allo hupotithestai


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

porsche cayman best sports car, not best car ,there is a difference

ferrari Â£105,000 lotus best track car maybe but you cannot compare the cayman with these cars .well if you think the cayman should be thought of in the same light as the ferrari then i for one am not complaining but it should be the new 911tt


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'm quite proud of my track record of cars.


Didn't you used to have a Volvo S40 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

damo said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite proud of my track record of cars.
> ...


No.


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> damo said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Apologies. V40?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I actually think that the back is a lot better than the 911.


You keep telling that to yourself :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

how can you not ADORE that! (i'm not biased, not one little bit!) :roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> how can you not ADORE that! (i'm not biased, not one little bit!) :roll:


. . . loving it and great colour too !!

Jeesuz, can't believe why people get so worked up if others don't agree with their choice of cars, get over it you bought it for your own reasons, why go to such lengths and efforts bothering to try and convert opinions? Life would be pretty boring if we were all the same and we all like what we like for a multitude of different reason and the CaymanS is hardly the be-all and end-all.

Dean


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > how can you not ADORE that! (i'm not biased, not one little bit!) :roll:
> ...


Well said


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nothing whatsoever wrong with that! That it reportedly handles so well is a double bonus. A deserved award.


----------

